# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposculptuur met vibrasound ervaringen

## linda21

Heeft iemand ervaring met liposculptuur met vibrasound ?
doet het pijn, napijn, na hoeveel tijd kun je weer alles en is het een mooi effect.
Graag hoor ik ervaringen en waar je dit het beste kunt laten doen.

----------

